# Clostridium Perfringens Type C&D Tetanus Toxoid



## jwcinpk (Jul 2, 2002)

This is the vaccine that I picked up at Tractor Supply today is it right?

Went in and asked the guy working the medicines for goat cdt vaccine and he said don't have anything for goats. I told the wife I was gonna get some penicillin anyway and when I looked in the cabinet there was this vaccine and it said10 cow doses or 25 sheep goat doses. I got it now I'm unsure if it's right.
Says 25 doses so I plan to administer 2ccs each in the morning. How old should a goat be before it is vaccinated? I have them from 2 months to several years.


----------



## shelbynteg (Jul 31, 2003)

jwcinpk said:


> This is the vaccine that I picked up at Tractor Supply today is it right?
> 
> Went in and asked the guy working the medicines for goat cdt vaccine and he said don't have anything for goats. I told the wife I was gonna get some penicillin anyway and when I looked in the cabinet there was this vaccine and it said10 cow doses or 25 sheep goat doses. I got it now I'm unsure if it's right.
> Says 25 doses so I plan to administer 2ccs each in the morning. How old should a goat be before it is vaccinated? I have them from 2 months to several years.


Yes, this vaccine is ok for goats...almost no medications are manufactured for goats, we have to get by with cattle or sheep meds.

Anyway, we give babies a first vaccination of 2cc at 3 weeks, and a booster in another 3 weeks, annually after that.


----------



## jwcinpk (Jul 2, 2002)

Thank You!


----------



## caprinequeen (Apr 22, 2004)

yep...thats what we use....keep your Epi handy though!


----------



## #1 DogMom (Jun 14, 2004)

I agree on having the epinephrine on hand, better yet, in your back pocket. I had been giving this vaccine for 4 years before I had my first experience with anaphalactic shock.  I was so glad that I had on me when it happened. She went into shock 2 minutes after her CDT shot. But they say to wait at least 10 minutes after the shot. They should sell the epinephrine in the same refrigerator section where you got your CDT vac. I don't want to alarm you, just make you aware. In my ten years of having goats that was my first case ever. Always be prepared for anything  

Leanna


----------



## caprinequeen (Apr 22, 2004)

Yep, Leanna, same here. 4 yrs of giving the shots. Stayed with them for 15-20, went in the house, came out 1/2 hr. later and my herd queen was off by herself, not moving, labored breathing, not eating, couldn't walk. Took a good 3 days until she was completely back to her old self.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

um...if you don't know if they've ever had it, give every one one shot now and another shot in three (isn't it 3) weeks, then an annual booster.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

You got the right drug. Keep it in your fridge at home along with a bottle of epinephrine. Epi is a really CHEAP drug to buy. Even if you never use it, & it expires, throw it out and get a new one. EVERY time you give an injection, keep it ready just in case. Have it within reach, not back at the house.

We give 2 cc to each kid when disbudding. Repeat in 3 weeks and and annual booster after that.

Another cheap but important drug to have is the tetanus Anti-toxin.


----------

